# Cousin is in hospital - possible stroke



## debodun (May 16, 2022)

According to an email I received, she has the symptoms of having had a stroke. Tests revealed a "spot" on her brain. She is on the young side for having these probelms at age 61 (my next-to-youngest cousin on my maternal side), but her health hasn't been very good the last few years. She is morbidly obese, had Bell's palsy a few years ago and is in a wheelchair and her husband has to carry her everywhere she can't get in the chair so she doesn't get much exercise.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

How does her husband manage to carry her everywhere if she's morbidly obese ?


----------



## Remy (May 16, 2022)

I'm very sorry. That's so young to be wheelchair bound. I hope she can recover but she has a lot against her.


----------



## Kika (May 16, 2022)

So sorry....she is so young for all those issues. I hope she has a good outcome.

FYI:  Wheelchair bound people can exercise, though not how we think of it.
Chair exercises of the arms and legs are so important to increase muscle tone and strength.  No matter how little....something is better than nothing.


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> How does her husband manage to carry her everywhere if she's morbidly obese ?


I never asked.


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2022)

In this photo of my maternal cousins, she's the one furthest left. I have 5 cousins, but one opted to stay out of it and take the picture. It was at our last Christmas party in 2019, before the COVID pandemic, We haven't sad a family get-together since then.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> In this photo of my maternal cousins, she's the one furthest left. I have 5 cousins, but one opted to stay out of it and take the picture. It was at our last Christmas party in 2019, before the COVID pandemic, We haven't sad a family get-together since then.
> 
> View attachment 221398


Everyone I know says the last time they met up with the extended family was 2019.. and the last time they went on holiday was 2020.  Dam Pandemic... I feel for your cousin, bless her ... but I honestly can't see how anyone could carry her around, . or if indeed they are they need to get help before they damage themselves beyond repair


----------



## terry123 (May 16, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your cousin, Deb.  Hope its not a stroke.  I walked around with a time bomb in my head for 50 years until it exploded one day.  Is she in the hospital?  Will remember her in my prayers.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2022)

Sending prayers to your cousin, Deb.


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Sending prayers.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2022)

I will likely get an update today at out Bible study which is at my aunt's house.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2022)

My cousin is out of the hospital, but needs an imaging scan. Medics are trying to find a facility with a scanner that can accommodate a person of her size.


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2022)

You're all overweight. I hope she recovers.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> You're all overweight.


Must be a family trait.


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> You're all overweight. I hope she recovers.


That's what I thought but didn't like to say so! Being over weight is often a family trait.


----------



## terry123 (May 19, 2022)

Hope all goes well for your cousin, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2022)

I saw my aunt yesterday and asked about my cousin. She said that an MRI was done and they didn't see the "spot" that the CT scan showed. However, her blood sugar was 400 and the medics attributed her problems to that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> I saw my aunt yesterday and asked about my cousin. She said that an MRI was done and they didn't see the "spot" that the CT scan showed. However, her blood sugar was 400 and the medics attributed her problems to that.


is that extremely high then ?.. I have no idea about Diabetes..


----------



## Pepper (Jun 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> is that extremely high then ?.. I have no idea about Diabetes..


Super duper high.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2022)

I exclaimed to my aunt that a glucose level that high turned blood into corn syrup. One time when my mom was in the hospital, her room mate had come in with a 600 reading. I don't know how high it can go before it is fatal, and I was a medical technician.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 9, 2022)

Years ago, I remember hearing of a reading of 1,000!  Don't know how true it was.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> I exclaimed to my aunt that a glucose level that high turned blood into corn syrup. One time when my mom was in the hospital, her room mate had come in with a 600 reading. I don't know how high it can go before it is fatal, and I was a medical technician.


Not for everyone.  I was diagnosed at over 500 fifteen years ago & the only symptom I had was some fatigue - which is easily mistaken for "getting older."  A few times, I've had an unexplained spike to 506.  Just took extra insulin & waited a few hours until it was down to 180 or so.
Maybe with some individuals, "normal" is a higher number.  I get low symptoms at 150 & below.  AT 100 (normal for most people), it's an emergency; I have trouble standing & walking until I eat sugar & sit for an hour.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> Not for everyone.  I was diagnosed at over 500 fifteen years ago & the only symptom I had was some fatigue - which is easily mistaken for "getting older."  A few times, I've had an unexplained spike to 506.  Just took extra insulin & waited a few hours until it was down to 180 or so.
> Maybe with some individuals, "normal" is a higher number.  I get low symptoms at 150 & below.  AT 100 (normal for most people), it's an emergency; I have trouble standing & walking until I eat sugar & sit for an hour.


Totally understand.  Have never, to my knowledge, reached 500 but I have noticed what is normal for most people is very low for me.  At 90 I start shaking & sweating and must eat or drink soon, or else. When I wake up very early in the morning it's usually because I'm at 60 or even much lower, as low as in the forties at times.  And stress will increase glucose levels, sometimes quite dramatically.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 10, 2022)

Hoping for the best for your cousin!


RadishRose said:


> You're all overweight. I hope she recovers.





debodun said:


> Must be a family trait.


It is in a lot of families in the US!


----------

